# hiking conn. AT



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

I AM GOING TO ATTEMPT TO HIKE THE CONNECTICUT PART OF THE APPALACHIAN TRAIL ALONE IN MID AUGUST. THIS IS MY 1ST BIG HIKE. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR ME ON THIS TRAIL? I WOULD APPRECIATE ALL THE ADVICE I CAN GET...GOOD AND BAD


----------



## pizza (Jul 27, 2005)

HAVE A GREAT TIME AND DON'T FORGET THAT BEAR MOUNTAIN IS NOT THE HIGHEST POINT IN CONNECTICUT BUT RATHER THE HIGHEST PEAK IN CT.


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

WHAT IS THE DIFFERANCE?


----------



## pizza (Jul 27, 2005)

mikec1289 said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THE DIFFERANCE?



THE DIFFERANCE IS 64 FEET. THE HIGHEST POINT IN CONNECTICUT IS ON THE SIDE OF A MOUNTAIN WHO'S PEAK IS IN MASSACHUSETTES. THE STATE BUILT A STONE TOWER ON BEAR MOUNTAIN, WHICH IS LOWER, BUT IS THE HIGHEST MOUNTAIN COMPLETELY CONTAINED WITHIN THE STATE. THE ACTUAL HIGHEST POINT IS MARKED WITH A TINY GREEN PEG THAT YOU WOULD MISS IF YOU WEREN'T LOOKING FOR IT. I GUESS THE STATE HAS MOUNTAIN ENVY.

THANKFULLY, PEOPLE HAVE BUILT A LARGE CAIRN NEXT TO THE PEG SO THE HIGHEST POINT IN CT IS MARKED BETTER.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 27, 2005)

Difference is 64 feet.  Bear Mountain is highest Mountain summit in CT.  Mt. Frissell a mile or so away as the crow flies (or maybe longer as you hike on a trail over Round Mt.& then to Frissell) is partly in CT & NY probably too but the summit is in MA at 2,453.  A Marker is just off the trail from the Tri-State Marker (where CT/NY & MA meet) where the highest point of Frissell in CT is, 2,380 feet.  (give or take two feet)  Bear Mt. is on the AT & is 2,316. Feet.

We do have Bear & it is believed also lynx or bobcats so you want to hang any food.  Terrain is not too hard but there are some good up & downs as you get closer to MA.

Rands View, very worthwhile, same as going to the top of Lion's Head.  Trail to Bald near Lion's Head is now closed too bad, that was nice.  If you have time either head to CT highpoint & a little beyond to Mt. Brace (in NY)   which may have best view in entire area or head a little North of CT/ MA Border to Mt. Race, the other peak that challenges Brace for best viewpoint in the South Taconic Region.  Race also has a couple of falls, so does Brace but you have to walk farther to see them & they are more likely to be at a meager flow than the ones on Race.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2005)

I've not been to Brace, but I must agree with Mike about the views on Race.  Its my favorite local hike.  Race is the next mountain on the AT after you pass into MA.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 27, 2005)

USING ALL CAPS IS LIKE YELLING! Thanks for keeping it lowercase.

Welcome to the AlpineZone forums!


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

sorry.not much of a typer


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

does anyone know how long it will take to hike the conn. AT


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*Time to hike the CT AT*

Average is three to four days. Its pretty easy to moderate the whole way through. Depends on your fitness level, though. 


You could add the Mowhawk Loop to it to add a couple more days if you want more time out.  

Bear Mnt, is that a Mnt? Felt like more of a bump to me! (ducking for cover!)

Pretty easy walking the whole way through CT, great choice if this is your first backpacking trip, its not remote by any stretch of the imagination.

Have fun!

Sabrina


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

sabrina thanks for the great feedback. have you ever hiked this section?and is water easy to get to?


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*Conn AT*

I've done it as day hikes in sections. Thruhikers can cover CT in two days!  

One of my favorite local hikes is from Bull's Bridge southbound to my house in NY, its about 20 miles give or take and takes me a whole day with light pack. Its a great walk and I usually stop at Tony's deli on Rt 22 (1/2 mile south of AT/RT 22 crossing) for dinner. 

Water is in good supply most of the year in NY and CT; I carry a filter and two liters and just keep filling them.  

Be aware of deer ticks and Lyme disease.  There is a confirmed cougar at the NY/CT border but there have been no problems.

This would be an AWESOME fall foliage trip!

Happy Hiking!


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*This goes here!*

I'm not sure where you are planning to leave your car. The lot at the NY CT border has plenty of room but its kindof secluded. If you are concerned about your car, you may consider parking it at the Maintainer's at Nuclear Lake (old Rt 55 lot) in NY south of the CT border by about 17 miles. Its a great walk and would add a day.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Time to hike the CT AT*



			
				una_dogger said:
			
		

> Bear Mnt, is that a Mnt? Felt like more of a bump to me! (ducking for cover!)



Watch it!  Thats the best we have!  :angry:


----------



## pizza (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Time to hike the CT AT*



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> una_dogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the best you have is the portion of Frissel contained within Connecticut..

Just my opinion. Bear seems overcrowded & overbuilt. I didn't see another soul the day I did Frissel.


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*hee hee*

Sorry, Bvibert! I just couldn't let that one slip by!
This pass entitles you to one free crack at NY at my expense!

 

Sabrina


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

sabrina, mountain lion? in ct? i am doing this hike alone. do you recommend this?


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*cougar*

Yup! You'll be fine! 

The lion has been spotted recently in Dover NY near the Ten Mile River.  The NYSDEC has confirmed its there and it was released by them in an attempt to get a handle on the deer population.  

If I saw it I would consider myself extremely lucky; as it would most likely be a fleeting view of its retreat! 

Sorry I didn't mean to scare ya!


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

sabrina,  are the trails easy to follow? i heard the AT is. is there a chance of getting lost? sorry for all the questions.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: hee hee*



			
				una_dogger said:
			
		

> Sorry, Bvibert! I just couldn't let that one slip by!
> This pass entitles you to one free crack at NY at my expense!



Its ok, I've already taken plenty of cracks at NY in the skiing forum, all in good fun of course!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Time to hike the CT AT*



			
				pizza said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, what I meant was its the best mountain we have.  I haven't been to the high point on Frissel in a while, but I actually really like Bear, even with all the crowds.


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

> are the trails easy to follow



Yes, the AT is very easy to follow, especially right now with all the thruhikers coming through NY/CT/Mass! 

You will have a great time! 

Is this your first big hiking trip?? 

You've found a great place to get lots of help and suggestions, hikers LOVE to talk about hiking!...and helping someone plan a trip...that's just BONUS!!!!

 
Sabrina


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

sabrina, this is my 1st hiking trip. the only other one i did was a 6 miler in st. kitts. i'm goin for it. i feel its something i have to do.


----------



## pizza (Jul 27, 2005)

Consider getting this:

http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?memberId=12500226&productId=39173915

Official Appalacian Trail Conference guide to the AT for CT and MA. Includes both the book and a map set. 

I have the book/map set for NY/NJ and it's pretty good.


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*first trip*

Great for you, MikeC!

GO FOR IT! :beer: 

What part of the country are you from?? 

When do you plan to hike it? 

I copy getting da book and mapset, if you haven't already :wink:


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 27, 2005)

pizza. thanks. i went ahead and ordered that book. 

sabrina, i live in milford ct. right now i plan on going august 18th or sept 1st, and hoping i can do this in 4 full days.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey mikec,
Welcome! 
I'm from Stamford and used to live in Trumbull. The CT AT section was also my first big backpacking hike a while ago. I wasn't in too good of shape and weighed probably 40lbs more than I do now and did the 50 miles in 4 days.

I enjoy the CT section a lot since it's the closest part of the AT to me and I've done lots of hiking around it... it feels like home, although now home is becoming less challenging 

The trail is very well marked - the white blazes are hard to lose.
The terrain is not too hard and there aren't too many rocks (like NH) or roots to trip on(like MA).

My advice would be to go easy on the first day. It's very easy to get carried away and excited on a first backpacking day, and if you aren't ready for it you'll have used all your energy that day and not have any for the next. When I did the CT section I slept in the Ten Mile River shelter, so my first day was nothing. But the next shelter after that one is another 4 miles, so it would have jumped up the day's mileage considerably.

There's really nothing bad I have to say about the CT section... except for the fact that a few years back they had to re-route part of it, from Bulls Bridge to around Kent, because of a fire - that section was beautiful 

There should be plenty of water on the trail. You follow the Housatonic for a lot of it and every campsite has access to water somewhere. 

...

Before crossing rt4 you'll pass by the Spring Hill Campsite - I recommend stopping if not just for a break. It has a well pump for water, picnic table, swing chair, deck... it can be a busy site during weekend days, but it's a very nice open site.

...

There is another very nice campsite... I can't remember the name of it now but it should be about 10-15miles South from the MA border... it's about .5-1miles away from the trail and you have to hike downhill to get there. But it's really beautiful because the access trail follows next to these gorgeous falls and when you get there it's a pretty secluded shady site next to the brook. 

...

I agree with the comments already said about Race in MA. Another 3-4 miles into MA from the CT border and you should be out on the edge of the Race and it's wall. It's got some great views of the yonder.  Also, the hike through Sages Ravine is very nice as you follow the Sages Brook down.

... 

If you have the time, hit a stairmaster for the week before with your backpack - keep adding more and more weight to it. That will at least help you a bit on the uphills. 


So, let us know if you have any other questions. I think the CT section is a good starter hike. 

Doug


----------



## mikec1289 (Jul 28, 2005)

doug,   thanks for the great feedback, it will come in handy. it looks like i picked the right trail for being a 1st timer.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 28, 2005)

Cougar?  That sounds hard to believe, the smaller cats, Bobcat or Lynx I know have been confirmed.  IMO By now a Mountain Lion/Cougar would have found a two legged animal to try & prey on & it would have made regular news channels.

We saw only a couple of Thru-Hikers last Tuesday after work.  To avoid people now thru mid-November, hit the most popular places mid-week or real early or late in the day.  With Bear's proximity to the road & to campsite/shelters, there is no reason  why you would need to be there between 11 & 4 on a Saturday.


----------



## jstarks188 (Jul 28, 2005)

*at hiking in ct*

howdy,
 i've been hiking the AT in conn. on weekends for about 3 years now,this is the best hiking around !
     the trail is challenging but not tough, bear mountain into sages ravine and st. johns ledge are kinda interesting.
     i've found some sections i love and a few i figure once is enough  .....
        there isn't a whole lot of water sources
     so get it when you can
            happy trails
              jack


----------

